# How Long?



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

How long to plow this lot with 8' blade 2" snow pushed to the blue area?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

have you bid on it yet? what are you thinking for time? i think youll get better feedback if we can see what page your on.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

3 hours with the strate 8


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

one to one and a half hours.

And lose the straight blade, at least get wings.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

where does it go after the first snow?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;581182 said:


> where does it go after the first snow?


LOL, 1-1.5 hours with a bent straight blade.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

cretebaby;581172 said:


> 3 hours with the strate 8


it wouldn't take that long.

1 to 1.5 hours. Seems like a lot of decent areas to plow snow. Why do they want it all in that one area?


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

06HD BOSS;581171 said:


> have you bid on it yet? what are you thinking for time? i think youll get better feedback if we can see what page your on.


I haven't bid on it yet, I'm waiting to hear from a place down the road first. I was thinking around an hour, but I'm planning on building a set of wings. I was thinking putting the snow in the blue during bussiness hours, after hours where ever. The grass area by the blue is actually an embankment and is where the previous guy was putting the snow.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

have you measure the total sq footage ?


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

mike psd;581254 said:


> have you measure the total sq footage ?


Not yet.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

This one seems easier then the other post asking for a time & a price. I would go with an hour.


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

QuadPlower;581270 said:


> This one seems easier then the other post asking for a time & a price. I would go with an hour.


I just saw that and was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Longer than an hour...you've got some backdragging plus plowing around those cute little center islands will slow you down quite a bit. If you could put the snow in several different places you could probably make good time but if it's all gotta end up in the blue area, you're looking at an hour and half with the size plow you're thinking of using.


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

Camden;581284 said:


> Longer than an hour...you've got some backdragging plus plowing around those cute little center islands will slow you down quite a bit. If you could put the snow in several different places you could probably make good time but if it's all gotta end up in the blue area, you're looking at an hour and half with the size plow you're thinking of using.


After hours I could put the snow where ever. During bussiness hours that's how the lot usually looks. Not that I get a lot of take-out from there or anything.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i would say 2 hours to be on the safe side


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I would say 1-1.5 hours with 8' straight with only 2" of snow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

now that i know what you think of the lot, i would give it 1 _solid_ hour with a 6" or less storm. with a larger storm, 1.5 - 2 hours depending on the ammount of snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I would say 2 hours.....going to lose some time with that ilands in the way, i bet with a 8 v-plow a hour!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Couple of hours to be safe, double on a heavy dumping, Who's idea is it to pile all that snow in that corner?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I would say an hour and half with wings to give a nice clean up. A few obstructions, but pretty straight forward...good luck on the bid. find the square footage and i can give you a better estimate...


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

sdplowing;581166 said:


> How long to plow this lot with 8' blade 2" snow pushed to the blue area?


ok.... if all the snow has too be plowed to the blue area... with none being pushed anywere else, which means back dragging will need to be done. i could plow it in 1 hr but i would charge for 1.5 hrs...

if the majority of snow could go to the blue area.... with other small amounts being pushed over curbs.... to avoid back dragging... 45 mins, charge for 1 hr

if the "idea" is to get the snow to the blue... but really doesnt matter exactly were it ends up, as long as its not by the building.... 35 mins. charge for 1 hr

and i always add 15 mins travel time, unless, i can hit a golf ball to a neihboring site that i already plow


----------



## sdplowing (Oct 7, 2006)

The reason I said to the blue is because in the past that is where I've seen it piled. Also when the restaurant is open that is pretty much the only part of the lot empty. They also want it cleared every 2"


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree with everyone who says 2 hours with back dragin. You have slower times while dragin and also stopping the push to redirect to blue. Sure hot dogs could burn it up in a hour tho, after hours.

GL


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hour to one and half IF you put it in the grass (red line), if you have to move all of it to the blue double it, GV's right, what about the NEXT snow???


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I have one small commercial lot roughly 9000 sq ft rectangular lot. I have a grassy area at the end of the lot with no curbing that all the snow goes into. Every year the area gets filled up and encroaches into the lot. This is not an issue because the building has been vacant for 3 years. GV is right, you will need a secondary spot or trucking cluase especially if we had a winter like last year. I should say that I was pushing this lot with a 7 1/2 straight on a 1/2 ton so I couldn't stack efficiently but with the amount of snow we had last year, it wouldn't have mattered what I used.


----------

